# Funky jam for the corner....



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I was drinkin n thinkin about this drum machine sittin there.. Thought i would lay down a wierd beat and try ta play to it.... Its kinda funky and cool.... I need a better recorder than this cheap digital cam...


----------



## Dueck (Nov 21, 2010)

I like it! Sounds Jeff Beckish...


----------

